# FUN DAY AT GRANDMA'S AND GRANDPA'S



## Amy (Jul 28, 2008)

Shelby brought Sam down to visit us today at the farm. Sam loves ET & when Gramps hitched the team up to give her a wagon ride, she asked if he would teach her to drive.

Grandpa was right on for that and we all spent the afternoon team driving & then playing with the babies.

Sam was a natural & we hope she will come back soon.

Joseph was also here so everyone had fun.

We loved having you guys for the day.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 28, 2008)

Ohh that looks like fun and those are two very beautiful horses you have there


----------



## twister (Jul 28, 2008)

Amy Shelby and Sam make a cute couple and your horses are cute too



Looks like you all had fun.

Yvonne


----------



## Colleen (Jul 28, 2008)

Great pictures Amelia





My daughter Sam sure does love your ET and yes Shelby and Sam make a cute couple





Glad you guys had a great day and I am sure you will see alot of Sam.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 29, 2008)

Sure looks like everyone had a great time. The team looks great!


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2008)

That looks like SO much fun and a picture perfect setting as well!!!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 29, 2008)

What a Gorgeous set of shetlands!



And I love your wagon too!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 29, 2008)

Great pictures Amy!! Looks like so much fun


----------



## Cara (Jul 29, 2008)

awe how cute Sam and Shelby lol,and yes beautiful horses amy


----------



## Samm S (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow yes, a fun day indeed. i was surprised driving two was just as easy as one!



ET is by far my favv, but that filly comes pretty close. shes a darling








i had fun and thanks again for the wonderful day at the farm





Sam.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 29, 2008)

Those are some great pictures, gorgeous horses and a cute couple as well



thank you for sharing



!!

Jessica


----------



## Devon (Jul 29, 2008)

Aw Shelby and Sam





Very Cute!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 29, 2008)

Great pictures Amelia your new camera takes great pictures. Thanks for sharing.Have to have you take paictures at the show and retire Walt for awhile LOL Both couples are very cute together and nice horses. Take Care Frannie


----------



## Amy (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

Those are our 2 ASPC/AMHR stallions

Black & white is FILIPOWICZ ENTERTAINING THE FOULKS -- (ET) -- he now has all of his required wins for Hall Of Fame-- just needs some more points -- he is a classic shetland -- 36 inches

The red & white is FILIPOWICZ GRAND FINALE (FINNY) -- he is a fantastic driving horse and he is a Foundation Shetland 37 inches..

WE have foals on the ground from both of them and are very pleased with our results.

ET was the number 2 stallion in Canada in the over division in 2007 & Finny was #3 so we are thrilled with them.

As they are both 3 years of age this year-- this is their debut in the driving arena and so far are doing us very proud.

Thanks for all your kind comments. Amelia


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw Sam and Shelby-- looks like a VERY fun day!!

Thanks for Sharing the pics Amy!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 30, 2008)

Awe!! Those pics are adorable!!

I love that setup with the team!!

I have a feeling you're going to see A LOT more of Sammy!!


----------



## Amy (Jul 30, 2008)

Nigel said:


> Awe!! Those pics are adorable!!
> I love that setup with the team!!
> 
> I have a feeling you're going to see A LOT more of Sammy!!



LOL -- Well Nigel -- that will be just fine with me. I love to have the kids here. THe more the merrier.I love when they are all here together. Now , that is a busy day for sure. WE had 15 grandkids & also have 5 (almost 6) GREAT grandkids -- so we are starting on a whole new generation of show people I hope. LOL


----------

